# Newbie needs help on 7900



## fire-ballz (May 17, 2008)

I just purchased an 08 cervelo r3 frame 51cm and I want to purchase the 7900 grouppo. I talked to my local bike shop and the sales guy recommended that I purchase a compact crank (50/34t) and 11-23 gearing. I mostly bike for exercise and ride around 40 miles per bike ride. I also live in Houston so there are no hills. Just flat terrain. He says that it's versatile just in case I want to ride in the hill country.

What do you guys think? Please help me out!


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

not really knowing your strength i'm going to have to say a 53/39 or 53/42 would be a better choice for Houston unless you spend alot of time in the Texas Hill Country,even then a 12-27 with that 39 would work well enough.YMMV

Scott


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

It depends on how strong you are really. I've ridden charity rides in Houston, very very flat, with my 50/34 compact crank with 12/27 cassette and was fine. Didn't need a harder gear. But i'm not the strongest cyclist around by any means.

For the Katy Flatlands ride my husband's front derailer broke and he was stuck in the 34 front chain ring for 50 miles. I wouldn't recommend THAT, but I was fine in the 50 tooth ring.


----------



## fire-ballz (May 17, 2008)

i have been only riding for three years and i consider myself a noob in terms of riding. my average cadence for 40 miles is 74-80. 

so are you guys saying a 53/39 and 12-27 would be good for the flat lands in houston?


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

"so are you guys saying a 53/39 and 12-27 would be good for the flat lands in houston?"

not really,a 12-23 would be my choice but if you went with the 53-39 crankset and planned to do rides with lots of climbing you might want keep a 12-27 available to swap out for those types of rides.hope that helps.


Scott


----------



## fire-ballz (May 17, 2008)

sw3759 said:


> "so are you guys saying a 53/39 and 12-27 would be good for the flat lands in houston?"
> 
> not really,a 12-23 would be my choice but if you went with the 53-39 crankset and planned to do rides with lots of climbing you might want keep a 12-27 available to swap out for those types of rides.hope that helps.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info/help :thumbsup:


----------

